# Verirrter sucht Befehl zum beenden eines Scripts



## Benweis (15. Nov 2004)

Hallo Leute,

jaja, Java is kein JavaScript, nur ähnlich, ich weiß... ;-)

Problem: Ich will, dass mein JavaScript bei einem bestimmten Ereignis sich selbst beendet.
Bei Java wäre der Befehl System.exit(), geht ja bei JavaScript nicht. Habe woanders gelesen, bei JS sei es application.terminate. Mein Browser sagt dann aber, das stimmt nicht... application sei nicht definiert.
Wie ist denn nun der Befehl?  :bahnhof: 


```
if (irgendwas eintritt)
  passiert irgendwas;
else {
alert ("mitteilung");
application.terminate;
}
```

??? Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe ??? Danke schonmal.
Benjamin Koch


----------



## akira (15. Nov 2004)

Hi,

man kann Javascript nicht "beenden", von einem 



> application.terminate



habe ich auch noch nie gehört.

Wenn sich Dein Codeschnipsel innerhalb einer Methode befindet, hilft ein return.
Ansonsten muß Du die gesamte Funktionalität in den if-Block packen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2004)

return


----------

